# wpa_supplicant ipw2200 ctrl cmd_string failed [SOLVED]

## ubik15

Hi all,

I've recently changed my wireless configuration, switching from wireless-tools (that worked great) to wpa_supplicant, 'cause I need to use WPA.

I followed all the guides provided by the gentoo staff and the wiki, but my wpa_supplicant won't work.

Every time I try to execute:

```
# wpa_supplicant -Dipw -ieth1 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
```

I've got this error msg:

```
ENGINE: ctrl cmd_string failed: LOAD (null) [error:25066067:DSO support routines:DLFCN_LOAD:could not load the shared library]

SSL: Failed to initialize TLS context.

Failed to initialize EAPOL state machines.
```

My kernel is 2.6.14-r2 and I have the latest drivers and firmware for the ipw2200.

wpa_supplicant is 0.4.7 (because of the gui).

Any suggestions?

TnxLast edited by ubik15 on Tue Dec 06, 2005 7:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dgaffuri

Try to comment out the lines following "OpenSSL Engine support" in /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf. BTW, if ipw is the latest you've to use -Dwext instead of -Dipw

----------

## ubik15

Ok, thank you, now almost everything is working.

Well, net.eth1 won't start during the bootstrap, but I can make it run with:

```
# /etc/init.d/net.eth1 restart
```

Another question: is wpa_supplicant the best choiche?

----------

## dgaffuri

 *ubik15 wrote:*   

> Well, net.eth1 won't start during the bootstrap, but I can make it run with:
> 
> ```
> # /etc/init.d/net.eth1 restart
> ```
> ...

 

This happened to me too, at least until this morning. Now I've changed something but I don't know what. Look at this topic I just marked solved, but don't expect to find a solution. In fact I changed the net.conf a little, and I'm using the last baselayout (unstable). I'm not sure because in the meantime I used iwconfig at home and plugged eth0 at work.

 *ubik15 wrote:*   

> Another question: is wpa_supplicant the best choiche?

 

AFAIK yes, look also at last Gentoo Weekly Newsletter

----------

## ubik15

Well, thank you very much!

(to be honest, the first link you suggested  points directly to this same post!)

----------

## dgaffuri

 *ubik15 wrote:*   

> (to be honest, the first link you suggested  points directly to this same post!)

 

Oops, I meant this one.

But, did you solved?

----------

## ubik15

Maybe I've solved.

I've edited my /etc/conf.d/net, reordering the lines in this way:

```

modules_eth1=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dwext"

associate_timeout_eth1=5

config_MyESSID=( "dhcp" )

dhcpcd_MyESSID="-t 7"

fallback_MyESSID=( "default via 192.168.0.1" )

config_eth0=( "192.168.0.15/24" )

routes_eth0=( "default gw 192.168.0.1" )

```

During the boot, I can't see the eth1 interface going up (eth0 is shown), but the connection works.

Instead, when I shutdown eth1 script is stopped.

Mah!

----------

## dgaffuri

Glad to know.

 *ubik15 wrote:*   

> During the boot, I can't see the eth1 interface going up (eth0 is shown), but the connection works.
> 
> Instead, when I shutdown eth1 script is stopped.
> 
> Mah!

 

It's because eth1 is started by hotplug in the background as soon as it's detected. If you want to change this behaviour add hotplug_eth1="no" to /etc/conf.d/net.

----------

## ubik15

Thank you very much!

Bye

----------

